# Right size general use compressor



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Your biggest air hog is painting. Low pressure, but still eats volume. I'd go with no less than a 26 gallon compressor. I use a Ridgid double hotdog compressor for framing and finish work. But painting (what little I do) is in the shop with the larger compressor.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Emglo has been around for many years but i suspect at least most components that make it up are foreign produced like most all others. I see they are available from just under 200 bucks and up . This guide may help in your decision making process.


https://aircompressorsusa.com/emglo-air-compressors/


EDIT: EDIT:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh Boy....Portability verse capacity.....

With partial retirement I've had to scale down....

I gave my small single tube to my son....and we get by with it for framing, one gun only, and some wait time doing decking. Sold a pancake which was really nice for trim or filling a tire.

I kept a 5hp 12 gallon for my self. On wheels and pretty small and semi portable. I only use airless for painting, but the 12 gallon works OK for my texturing...I do have some wait time on it when texturing.

I think Larry has the best setup....assuming you have the shop and room for them.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Painting, sanding and grinding require the most cfm and while sanding/grinding can work with less air [at reduced output] - painting will not. I have painted cars way back when with a 11 gallon 1hp compressor but you have to wait between cups of paint for the compressor to catch up.


A 20 gal, 2hp compressor should work ok for everything as long as you don't get in a hurry with any of the air hog tools.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

9 times out of 10 my first recommendation to anyone thinking of buying an air compressor, assuming they want it for more that just regulating tire pressure or running a nailer, is consistent with what Mark said; 2 HP and something around a 20 tank. Horsepower directly relates to the amount of air that an air compressor can produce, roughly 4 cfm per horsepower, and 2 HP per man has pretty much been the starting point for calculating larger compressors in vehicle service facilities for a long time. And when you're talking sanding, painting, maybe an impact, etc., you're talking the same tools that they use, so the proof is in the pudding as they say. The problem you run into next though is of course the portability. You mentioned framing for example, and if you're building pallets or whatever in your garage or shop that's fine, but a 2 HP or larger air compressor is a little harder to take with you. And if you do take it with you, you obviously need power there to run it. In my opinion, the best solution is something like Larry and Mark mentioned for the shop and a proper size HF or similar compressor for the road. I know, easy for me to say, but yes, this is what I do myself; a larger one in the shop and actually 3 that I can take with me, but one should suffice. You also mentioned accessories, and the biggest one is probably sufficient air hose, because air compressors require a good power supply, and usually don't play well with extension cords, so you always want to extend the hose, not the cord. Oh, and quick couples for all the ends.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Just another consideration.....

I've been living with a long poly hose....kinks/knots pretty easily and just messy rolling up...

Wish I had a rubber (more expensive) hose.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

You need 3: 
26-30 gallon (or larger) for workshop.
6 gallon pancake for portability
3 gallon for trim nailer


----------



## Dixon12 (May 3, 2016)

Much appreciate the info from everybody.


I'm thinking of this one: https://www.lowes.com/pd/Kobalt-QUI...e-Electric-Vertical-Air-Compressor/1001014062


It will live in my garage, and then there are the wheels and long hoses if it's needed elsewhere.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I have a 5hp 13 gallon unit and did several paddocks worth of 3-board fencing (run off a generator in a cart behind my tractor)and it worked fine. Any catch-up took place place while I was positioning the next board. I've seen roofers work off a good-sized pancake unit. Having said that, your choice looks dandy for living in a garage. +1 on the rubber hose.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

I have a double side stack that blows the breaker if on 15 amp, and weighs around 55 lbs.....and sits under my workbench for things that I need to do in the shop. I have a hundred buck porter cable 6 gallon that I use 95 % of the time, easy to move, supports one framing nailer no problem, or two finish nailers. Also fills tires. Way better than anything big for what I do.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

That's the size I bought after much deliberation. But I think you'll be happier in the long run if you spend a little more on an oiled, rather than oil-less compressor. Quieter, lasts longer. I got a 20, 30 or so gallon, cast iron single stage Husky a few years ago. Very happy with it. Runs any nailer, mechanic's impacts, grinders, etc.

As for painting, house or car? Spraying latex, I have no input. Don't know. Spraying auto paint, get something bigger.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> I think you'll be happier in the long run if you spend a little more on an oiled, rather than oil-less compressor. Quieter, lasts longer.


Worth repeating! I meant to add that to my post yesterday but forgot :surprise:


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Another vote for oiled over oil-less. Only my smallest compressor is oil-less, but it's light weight so if I was running a finish nailer or whatever for a small job in the shop I would sometimes grab it rather than pulling a hose across the shop, but any more I pull the hose out just because of the noise. Not that it has gotten worse, just hate listening to it. And Mark, you disappointed me. I meant to mention this and forgot it too, thought about it some point later, but decided no, I know for certain that Mark will be back and mention it.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Smart to check the noise it produces. Years ago my wife bought me a nice compressor but it was very loud. I have an 1800 sq. ft. shop at hone and I couldn’t stand to be in there with that compressor. I got the specs and it was above the threshold for wearing hearing protection. I returned it and got a low RPM 3 cylinder compressor that is only about 70 dB, pretty quiet.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

If its not portable, no less then 60 gallon.

Portable, 3 gallon pancake. It won't keep blowing circuits.


----------

